# Union Contact, Contact Pro, or Atlas... ? HELP!!!



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok so I need a new set of Union bindings for my Arbor Cascade (similar to Arbor Element RX) It is a True or continuous rocker. I had some Union Data Hemp ( kinda like the Force with Hemp) on there but I want something a bit softer. Something that is great for all mountain but would be ok in the park too. I am just learning about park ridding so I don't need park specific bindings. Just ado it all binding that aren't too stiff to tweek and get some butters and spins in. I was hoping the Contact would work since they are priced less. 

PS I also have a pair of Union SL for my camber directional board that is just for the groomers. So I am a Union Fan and would appreciate if we could keep the topic to those choices. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

If your board is sized correctly for you (not too small) regular contacts would not be my first choice. For me, they were very soft and were "outstiffed" by my GNU which is medium flex. The response between what I was trying to do and when it happened were laggy.

Contact pros on the other hand, are a different story, they're soft enough to be really fun at the park and be on a soft board (my arbor draft was pretty soft) and they were also firm enough to go on my Yes Great Dudes, which was a little past medium flexing.

I'd look for those. Also, I learned how to butter (I'm not awesome, btw) on Forces so, if the contact pro is over your budget, just know what what you have right now will be perfectly fine.

Riders much better and smarter than me are right when they said 90% rider 10% gear.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! The only reason I got rid of my Data was because I found out there were actually too big. I had L/XL. Union Med/L fit 10.5 burton boots. It has all been a learning experience. Otherwise I liked my Data Hemp (aka pretty force). So I figured maybe I would try something a bit softer.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

If you decide on anything with the contact baseplate go L/XL...I wear size 9 boots and my M/Ls were pretty snug.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> If you decide on anything with the contact baseplate go L/XL...I wear size 9 boots and my M/Ls were pretty snug.


Hey my problem has been solved! I went to a local ski shop to check the Pros out and I told the dude I was also think atlas even though it is more stiff. He told me he had a pair of last years models and a huge discount. So that made up my mind for me! I guess I will have to wait to see what the Contact Pros are about. either way I am happy. The Atlas seem stiff but not too stiff like the force. Should be good with my med stiff board. 

Thanks.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you figured things out; I have the Contacts, but I'm starting to wish I had got the contact Pros... Let me know how you like the Atlas's! I've had no problem using the contacts for park riding, and I can butter just fine. But, I do wish they were a little less soft sometimes.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Atlas is my favorite binding ever. Grrrrreat choice and LUCKY.


----------

